# Bogus Masonry



## Blake Bowden (Oct 20, 2013)

Interesting website:

http://www.thephylaxis.org/bogus/bogusgrandlodges.php


----------



## Masontruth (Nov 7, 2013)

Dear Worshipful Bowden, The site you posted tells it all. Thanks you and Fraternal Greetings Tranquility Lodge 2000.. Have a super day!


----------



## Masontruth (Nov 7, 2013)

Speaking of "Bogus Masonry." I received this email from a sonryfreema@gmail.com  I hope no one wants to be a Mason enough to join.. 
"*Join the elite, be a Freemasons, the world of possibilities
*
*If you are interested send your profile for screening. 

If your profile make it through screening, you will receive acceptance letter from 
us.

Thereafter you will pay registration and membership fee.
.
Upon received payment, we issue you an invitation letter for ritual exercise and 
teachings.

At the completion of this ritual exercise you automatically 
become a member of the great Freemasonry 

MEMBERSHIP TYPES
Lower 
chamber Registration and Membership fee: $25,000 USD

Middle chamber 
Registration and Membership fee: $400,000 USD*

Upper chamber Registration 
and Membership fee: $100,000 USD



Thanks

Freemasonry


----------



## JJones (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow! Upper chamber sounds like the most bang for your buck. 

I guess the degree fees at my lodge really are too low.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 7, 2013)

If they buy into that, I have a Nigerian uncle they should meet.

Some serious idiocy spam right there though. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Masontruth (Nov 7, 2013)

Too funny. Time for us to raise our Petiton fees...


----------



## crod (Nov 11, 2013)

Crazy stuff, wow


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't know if I have shared this before on the site yet but the WM at the lodge I am joining was talking to a new possible member about joining. He said he was a MM and had filled all positions within the lodge. The WM asked where he sat and he was told that it's was an online lodge and that he paid $30.000 and progressed through each seat in the lodge over 12 months. 

I would have loved to seen the look on his face when the WM informed him of what his $30,000 MM was worth. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## BroBook (Nov 11, 2013)

I wonder what they think they are paying for !!!


My Freemasonry


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 11, 2013)

say ... reckon them boys get for a code book?


----------



## BroBook (Nov 11, 2013)

& with or without a key? Going once....


My Freemasonry


----------



## Masontruth (Nov 12, 2013)

WOW! Amazing that someone would pay that.  If he got an email like I did and didn't know real Masonry he might have.


----------



## crod (Nov 12, 2013)

If this story is true, this guy is a real idiot period.


My Freemasonry


----------



## Raymond Walters (Nov 30, 2013)

Masontruth said:


> Dear Worshipful Bowden, The site you posted tells it all. Thanks you and Fraternal Greetings Tranquility Lodge 2000.. Have a super day!



The Phylaxis Society's Commission on Bogus Masonry continues its work in tracking these fraudulent organizations and notifying Grand Lodges of the jurisdictions where they exist. It is up to those GL's to decide a course of action, or inaction.


Hon. Br. Joseph Walkes, founder and first president of The Phylaxis Society realized the detrimental effect these fake organizations had on the public perception of Prince Hall Freemasonry specifically and Freemasonry in general.


In my personal opinion, many of these BOGUS organizations came about due to violation of the EA obligation and personal vanity did the rest (and has) for the last 150+ years. 


Many of these fraudulent organizations were started by persons who had originally been members of legitimate lodges but left over personal disagreements with whomever the disagreements were with, or because of simple greed through using their knowledge of masonic ritual to profit for personal gain as some facts will show.


Frat,


----------



## BroBook (Dec 28, 2013)

crod said:


> If this story is true, this guy is a real idiot period.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Never considered that!!! Way to gullible 
To be duly...&....


----------



## crod (Jan 21, 2014)

Who is this guy?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## ABE (Jan 21, 2014)

For 30k then send you the grail and two pieces of the tablet!!!!



Stewart Manor- St Albans Lodge #56 F&AM of NY


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 10, 2014)

The only one I found for Kentucky I am guessing is long defunct as it's last annual report was in 1974. Good site to check back on from time to time.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2015)

crono782 said:


> If they buy into that, I have a Nigerian uncle they should meet.
> 
> Some serious idiocy spam right there though.
> 
> ...


NO KIDDING!!!!! I find this irregular / clandestine lodge stuff extremely interesting.


----------

